# MEElectronics M11+ vs SoundMagic E10 vs Brainwavz ProAlpha



## sHanKzZz (Jul 29, 2012)

Considering these IEMs are similarly priced in India i.e. ~INR 2400 (~50$) which ones are better?
I want them to be durable, and i really like to "feel" the bass... i mostly listen to electronic, trance, some instrumentals, and also pop and R&B, and recently dubstep too... not fixed really...

MEElectronics M11+
SoundMagic E10
Brainwavz ProAlpha (ViSang R02)

Also in Consideration
MEElectronics M21 (INR 1400 (30$))


----------



## High-Fidelity (Jul 30, 2012)

VSonic GR02 Bass Edition without a doubt, This is the only IEM which got high sound score rating at this budget in joker's biggest ever earphone thread.


----------



## sHanKzZz (Jul 30, 2012)

i know, but havent been able to find a reliable place to buy it from in India...
any other options? or withing these 3 only, which ones will be better?


----------



## akkib89 (Jul 31, 2012)

Brainwavz for bass, soundmagic for mids and appeal. Consider vsonic gr99 if you want to go cheaper. Check Hifinage.com. Meelectronics m6 is better.


----------



## High-Fidelity (Jul 31, 2012)

MEElectronics M6 is inferior before GR02 bass edition in sound quality.


----------



## akkib89 (Jul 31, 2012)

I was saying that m6 is slightly more preferred than m11. Nothing beats the vsonics.


----------



## sHanKzZz (Jul 31, 2012)

i wish i wasnt so busy man... iv gone crazy with my earphones broke and my workload skyrocketing... did as much research as i could, ordered the M11+, cancelled the order and then ordered the GR02s... though now i feel i couldv saved 900 bucks by simply going in for the GR99s...
just wanna get my hands on them now... and get through the burn in period...


----------



## High-Fidelity (Jul 31, 2012)

@Shankzzz

A very good decision, when you can buy better so you shouldn't regret it. VSonic GR02 Bass Edition have a better overall sound quality and better quality bass with a very good quantity.


----------



## sHanKzZz (Jul 31, 2012)

i really stretched my budget, and then some, to get these...
but ok, its bought now and no regrets, thanks

btw, i was thinking of using the tekfusion burn in player ( Tekfusion Burn-In Player ) for burning these... how long should i do that for, any idea?


----------



## akkib89 (Jul 31, 2012)

Burning, as I have found, increases the SQ noticeably. I actually use flacs of white, brown , pink noise and sine sweeps, drumbeats, cymbals, and some low-high frequency samples (all are pretty small samples that last from 10sec-1min) that I found on a blog. You can search the same because I think the tekfusion player is an online player. Just 3-4 hours daily for 3-4 days will show considerable improvement. Avoid listening to these samples although I have found no problems with listening them yet.


----------



## mohitt (Sep 24, 2014)

sHanKzZz said:


> i wish i wasnt so busy man... iv gone crazy with my earphones broke and my workload skyrocketing... did as much research as i could, ordered the M11+, cancelled the order and then ordered the GR02s... though now i feel i couldv saved 900 bucks by simply going in for the GR99s...
> just wanna get my hands on them now... and get through the burn in period...



Hi,
I am planning to buy VSonic GR99s...where did you order them from ?


----------



## samudragupta (Sep 25, 2014)

if trance, dubstep & electro is what you mostly listen to then you should consider the sony xb90ex. i have been using them since 1.5 years and after initially burn in period of around 70hrs or so they sound awesome. The 16mm drivers are just amazing and they also offer a very good soundstage...although i would also like to try the VSonic GR02 Bass Edition in future


----------

